# pkg_info tar error



## naguz (Nov 19, 2011)

```
[root@192 /usr/local/www/ampache/config]# pkg_info ampache*
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: +*: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_info: tar extract of /usr/local/www/ampache/config/ampache.cfg.php failed!
pkg_info: error during unpacking, no info for 'ampache.cfg.php' available
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: +*: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_info: tar extract of /usr/local/www/ampache/config/ampache.cfg.php.dist failed!
pkg_info: error during unpacking, no info for 'ampache.cfg.php.dist' available
```
Is this a port error, a pkg_info problem, or something wrong on my system that I should fix?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2011)

The problem looks like a mistake in what is expected.  It's unlikely that all the files in that directory are packages, for a start.


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2011)

Use the -x flag for pkg_info(1) instead of * wildcard to list installed packages that match a pattern:

`# pkg_info -x ampache`


----------



## naguz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, kpa. Wildcard has always worked before, I have never considered it is not fully supported.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2011)

Wildcards are supported, but the shell will expand them before the program sees them.  Escaping them with a backslash works, but -x is better.  -Ix might be more what you're expecting.


----------

